# My GTR updated pics taken today



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

as you can see I have been quite quite busy with my car and now I am nearly ready to roll!!
a few pics to keep you going for now and I will add some more soon

engine steady damper and fuel pressrue reg etc









Tein bonnet lifters and mounting brackets powder coated









Engine bay with bonnet and new heat shield fitted.









Well its true lol









dash pics



























wheels




















thats it for now interior due back this week so that will be the next update

thanks for looking

Martyn








cheers

Martyn


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

fantastic looking engine bay mate!!! top job!

please PM me details on the engine bay restoration & where to get the new heat shield!!

looking forward to more pics!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

That's very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work mate! Truly awesome :clap:

How do you like the new EVC-S???

Leo


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

LEO
The new EVC s is o.k. but not as easy to use and set up as my apexi AVCR on my last skyline so not sure yet but it is very neat to look at and bloody fiddly with big fingers to operate sometimes!

ROB GTR when I have a few miuntes I will od a detailed report type thingy for the car and all details will be in it mate but if you have any specific questions PM me o.k.

thanks for all the positive feed back as its nice to know all my hard work is being appreciated

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Very nice mate, looking well tasty


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the gators chap, where did you get those done?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

You have a beautiful 33 mate:thumbsup:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats a lot of bling mate.
Not my cup of tea but respct for the amount of work you
have put in.
What you got inside your engine ? :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Good work, you've made that car really presentable!!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

the engine bay is nice,not much of a fan of the inside or wheels,painted dash trims arent my cup of tea


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks very well presented, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

rota?? really? im loving everything else but when i got to wheels pics i died a little inside. i know you guys like them over there but advertising you have knock of wheels with the stickers is really not good! nice interior though i love the shiftboot and such, even the painted bits look great.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for all your nice comments and support folks! 

Knock off wheels?????????????

these are real Rota GTR wheels so I don't understand the comment???????/

cheers

Martyn


----------



## taylor283 (Oct 27, 2009)

wot a engine bay that is i just love it lol so jealous


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mad Maxd said:


> Thanks for all your nice comments and support folks!
> 
> Knock off wheels?????????????
> 
> ...




I think he means that some people class Rota wheels as a bit pikey, compared to the Nismo GT wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## KantoStyle (Jun 6, 2007)

yes those Philippine made Rota wheels do really look like the NISMO (Rays) GT wheels.
the wheels are not to my liking.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

car looks great Martyn..!!


----------



## Mani (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good there mate - Very nice


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried to make out the brand on the red hoses, what brand are they?


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*Hoses*

Hi Brett

the hoses are made by Roose Motorsport in Lincoln in the UK and are awesome quality.

hope this helps

Martyn


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

It certainly does Martyn, I'll look into that and thanks. They look like they are high quality, that's why I asked. Car looks great.


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

love those wheels.. they look fantastic on your car


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just noticed what a nice knob you have Martyn :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> just noticed what a nice knob you have Martyn :thumbsup:



















I'm not even going to ask :nervous:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

can't beat the feel of a nice smooth one.. the only thing I find is they are a bit small. Whats your opinion on that Boosted.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> can't beat the feel of a nice smooth one.. the only thing I find is they are a bit small. Whats your opinion on that Boosted.























:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like the first time didn't go well for you, maybe you should give it another go if you're still curious?

try looking here for starters : Nismo Ball Shift Knob - Black: Evasive Motorsports | PH: 626.336.3400 Mon-Fri, 9am-6pm PST

:clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice and clean.

Who did the respray? Looks spot on.


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

Love this car. Sounds so nice idling on the footage I filmed at santa pod. Just a heads up the video edit from the 2/10/10 will be up shortly.. just got to make 15 posts before I can post a link to the video


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

thmas said:


> Love this car. Sounds so nice idling on the footage I filmed at santa pod. Just a heads up the video edit from the 2/10/10 will be up shortly.. just got to make 15 posts before I can post a link to the video


you are now on 16 posts...get that link up son !


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Its up already 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143427-santa-pod-video-2-10-10-a.html


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

cool to watch!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I do like this white R33


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice car


----------



## matthill83 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive seen this car in the flesh - clean as a whistle, lots of time effort and $$$ invested in that machine. It certainly put mine to shame


----------



## Ben GTR (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice engine bay!

Many hours of work with great finsh!!

-B


----------

